

Ask HN: Should a non-US tech company launch at a Silicon Valley launch event? - ayanb

assuming the following hold true
1) company is bootstrapped
2) company has built a strong tech platform in its industry and is looking to have the first set of users.
3) the company's target segment is buyers of software
4) there are invites from Launch events like Demo/TC Disrupt
======
auganov
3) the company's target segment is buyers of software Huh? Who is that? Isn't
it like a food company saying their target market is food buyers? ;-) I mean
that could be anyone that has ever bought a piece of software.

As for return on investment - did you do your math? You know depending on your
potential revenue/user it could be anywhere from being a terrible idea to
being a phenomenal one.

Of course not that revenue/user is the only metric. But if you really need a
big volume of customers to make a penny or two then obviously that kind of
marketing is dubious and screams web 1.0. Do NOT hope that because of having
an event it goes viral and out of nowhere you'll get tons of customers.

------
fezzl
Wait, how do you know that you have a "strong" platform if you're only
starting to find your first set of users?

------
dhalsey
What do you perceive as the downside? Do you have strong alternatives?

~~~
ayanb
Travel and accommodation costs are the downside. For two founders this could
easily go upto 5K. Plus DEMO has an attendance fee. We are looking to
understand what sort of return of investment we should target in terms of user
acquisition if we are to put in this investment.

